# Should I send back my Prometheus lighter for repair?



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've got a prometheus lighter from JR a few years ago, and I rarely used it b/c the trigger button stopped working 2 months after I got it. I can hear the fuel being sprayed initially, but it doesn't spray continuosly which is the problem.

Is it worth it to send it back to them for repair? I'm looking at their site now and there is a bunch of info and disclaimer's on their warranty and repair service.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I wouldn't. I sent 2 back, one under warranty, one not. It cost me way too much money for the shipping and repair and a couple weeks after I got them back, one is dead again. Spend the money on a real lighter. 

Prometheus makes junk.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Buy a Ronson Jet-Light Torch Lighter from Wal-Mart for $2.99! Mine never fails!!!

:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Buy a Ronson Jet-Light Torch Lighter from Wal-Mart for $2.99! Mine never fails!!!
> 
> :tu


Mine never fail I give them away:tu


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

I totally agree on the Ronson. Its the best $2.99 you'll ever spend. I am partial to my two Xikars tho. Send 'em in get 'em back quickly with no questions asked. Its hard to beat Xikar's warranty.

:2


DL


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I also have two cheapie lighters, although I got them at Walgreen's, not Wal-Mart. 

One was like $3.50 and one was about $7.00.

The $7 one is one of the low-end Colibri's. Since I've been reading a lot about them failing, I'm glad I didn't spend a ton of money on a lighter.

Sometimes, when I want to feel like a badass, I use my wife's creme brulee torch. Makes lighting 50+ ring-gauge cigars fun!

Oh, and I also have a stainless steel zippo. Nice lighter, but I'm much more partial to the butane now.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

The other standby lighters are the Blazer lighters, especially the PB207 which is a killer for $40 to $50. Very handy since you can do small welding tasks while smoking your stogie. The only problem that I have had with the Ronsons is that after a year of constat use, 2 of mine have problems with the covers where there is no spring tension left and the lids just flop open when they feel like it.:ss


----------

